# Recommend Me A Track



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I've been asked to put some music together for a project at work. It's just a few short clips ranging from 30-60ish seconds (two of the longest being 80 seconds).

The playlist and order has come from the MD, however, after sending him a rough cut this morning, he thinks the Led Zeplin track is too long at 80seconds and to cut about half off or so, and add something I think will suit.

So I need ideas. I'll not list the full list, just the tracks either side....

The Who - My Generation
Led Zeplin - Whole Lotta Love
Michael Jackson - Don't Stop 'Til You Get Enough

So I need a single track, just 30 seconds or so to go either between The Who & Led Zeplin, or between Led Zeplin and Michael Jackson.

Suggestions?


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

You may wish to consider the legislation relating to copyright before commercial use of music especially if you work for a large organisation


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers, I have mentioned that, hopefully will be sorted, and possibly covered by our music licence that we have from PRS or whoever it is.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Mmmmm,

I'm thinking

Deep Purple - Smoke on the Water

Procol Harem - Whiter Shade of Pale

Moody Blues - Nights in White Satin

Pink Floyd - Money

How's those sound?

Happy mixing

Andy.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

101 thirty second songs - https://www.fatwreck.com/record/detail/591

Although i would probably avoid Blink 182's Family Reunion if it is a work project.

Or how about a selection of Napalm Death's songs, seeing as most of them are about 5 seconds long


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Some sensible metal tracks:

ACDC - Overdose or Sin City
UFO - Terry
Reo Speedwagon - Keep on Loving You or Take it on the run
Lynard Skynard - Freebird
Uriah Heep - Gypsy
Dio - Die Young
Motorhead - Dancing on your grave
Asia - Open your eyes
Yes - owner of a lonely heart

I could go on...


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Taxboy said:


> You may wish to consider the legislation relating to copyright before commercial use of music especially if you work for a large organisation


What about the intro to Layla Derek & The Dominoes


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

This has a great 30 odd second intro for a bit of impact on a video. The song is pretty pants though, they were much better pre the Eldritch and Hussy hissy fit.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Another great Goth intro, FOTN's take on Once Upon A Time In The West...






I'll stop now :lol: [/gets-coat]


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Aerosmith - Janie's got a gun between Led Zeplin & jack'o


----------

